# 1st Attempt @ smoking cheese..1 question



## jack07 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I just put a small batch of cheese in to cold smoke. Here in WI the temp is 26. Per other posts I heated my MES to around 95 turned it off, opened the door to place the AMNPS in and the cheese. Temp in there now is 70 ish and I will not open again for 2 hours. (When I remove the cheese)

I will shrink wrap when it's done. From other posts I know I should leave it set for a min of 2 weeks before eating. My question is, if I would like to eat this in a week, how will that effect the flavor? 

You would think I would know this being a "Cheesehead" (GO PACK!)

Thanks

Tim


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 18, 2012)

You can eat it but it might be a little bitter and have a very strong taste. The longer it rests the better it will get.


----------



## jack07 (Dec 18, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> You can eat it but it might be a little bitter and have a very strong taste. The longer it rests the better it will get.


To avoid a stronger taste, should I smoke for 1 hour instead of 2?


----------



## smoking b (Dec 18, 2012)

That would help avoid it but it obviously won't have as much of the good flavor if you don't eat it all before the 2 weeks. You could take out what you think you will eat before the 2 weeks is up after smoking for 1 hour & let the rest in for the full 2 hour smoke.

     Something else to consider is that fresh mozzarella can be eaten without the wait as well as string cheese sticks. Good luck - your taste buds are gonna be very happy with you! Do you have a pic?


----------



## jack07 (Dec 18, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> That would help avoid it but it obviously won't have as much of the good flavor if you don't eat it all before the 2 weeks. You could take out what you think you will eat before the 2 weeks is up after smoking for 1 hour & let the rest in for the full 2 hour smoke.
> 
> Something else to consider is that fresh mozzarella can be eaten without the wait as well as string cheese sticks. Good luck - your taste buds are gonna be very happy with you! Do you have a pic?


Thanks for the advise, I really appreciate it. I was in a rush to get the cheese in, I didn't snap a pic. I am also working on meat sticks to smoke tomorrow.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 18, 2012)

Try some cream cheese also...only 2-3 days wait on that.....OHHHH soooo good!!!

SOB


----------



## jack07 (Dec 18, 2012)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> Try some cream cheese also...only 2-3 days wait on that.....OHHHH soooo good!!!
> 
> SOB


I will give that and some string cheese a try on my next smoke! Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2012)

Muenster is another one that we have had almost right out of the smoker without the bitter taste! Pepper Jack is one of our all time favorites though. The smoking process brings the heat out of the peppers nicely!


----------



## jack07 (Dec 18, 2012)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Muenster is another one that we have had almost right out of the smoker without the bitter taste! Pepper Jack is one of our all time favorites though. The smoking process brings the heat out of the peppers nicely!


I have pepper jack in right now...that one you have to wait the two weeks right?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2012)

Jack07 said:


> I have pepper jack in right now...that one you have to wait the two weeks right?


I always take a small piece off and test right out of the smoker, from each loaf. If it isn't too bitter I say go for it! As the smoke ages it truly does get better and better and better...


----------



## jack07 (Dec 18, 2012)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I always take a small piece off and test right out of the smoker, from each loaf. If it isn't too bitter I say go for it! As the smoke ages it truly does get better and better and better...


I already shrink wrapped it, I will take it out and sample a piece in a week. Looks great!


----------



## smoking b (Dec 18, 2012)

Jack07 said:


> I already shrink wrapped it, I will take it out and sample a piece in a week. Looks great!


Good deal man! Once you eat some that has had time to mellow out you will find that you want to smoke a lot more cheese 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Good luck with your sticks as well & remember...


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 18, 2012)

AWESOME!

I do the same thing with my MES

Warm it up and turn it off

70° after 2 hours

Great Job!

Todd


----------



## jack07 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks guys...I will post pics of the finished product in 2 weeks.


----------



## smokeyj1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Why no wait on the Mozzarella?


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 23, 2012)

Not really sure why, but it just does not get bitter like the hard cheeses do


----------



## ldrus (Dec 23, 2012)

What's the purpose of warming up the smoker ? 



TJohnson said:


> AWESOME!
> I do the same thing with my MES
> Warm it up and turn it off
> 70° after 2 hours
> ...


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 23, 2012)

Cheese seems to smoke better at temps above 55°

When it's extremely cold outside, warming up the smoker not only helps it draft, but also keeps the cheese from freezing

TJ


----------



## smokeyj1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Maybe because the Mozzarella is soft it doesn't take as long to absorb the smoke...And I think in response to another question , as Todd has said, If ambient temps are too low or too low in the smoker,cheese can't take on as much smoke.. I smoke my cheese at 70-85 degrees...


----------



## upsman (Dec 23, 2012)

well knowing me myself even though i have read by several on here to let it rest for two weeks i still am going to give it a go the next day and yes it was a strong taste of Hickory but was'nt unbearable being extra sharp chedder and will let the others rest and taste the sharp again in 2 weeks and see the difference that way hehehehehehe know what i mean vern :P


----------



## baba bones (Dec 27, 2012)

I smoke my cheezes for about 4 pluss hrs with oak and cherry with of course a amnps and let it age over night in loosely fitting baggy in cooler temp below 55 .. then vac seal for at least 2 to 3 weeks OHhhhhho so good...Happy Smokin Yall


----------



## humdinger (Dec 27, 2012)

I opened some "young" cheese at a chirstmas party last week. It had only rested for about a week, and it was a bit strong to me. However after sitting out in the open for about an hour, it had started to mellow slightly and was very good.

If you have to serve it after one week of resting, maybe slice it up before the party and throw in a ziplock baggie for an hour or two (so it doesn't dry out). That way once you serve it, it has already been cut open and breathed slightly in the baggies. It could help a bit. Just my two cents.


----------



## ssorllih (Dec 27, 2012)

The storms this past summer brought down some Bradford pear trees in my neighborhood. The smoke is sweet and mild, no bitter and no creasote taste. I have found when fresh wood is cut into four inch lengths it will dry it about 30 days if you go by weight loss..


----------

